# Cleaning of apartment



## PaddyW (2 Dec 2009)

Hi, just a quick question with regards to a letter we received from our landlord about the apartment being clean before we leave, as we are terminating our lease. When we moved in first, the toilets etc weren't exactly in the greatest of shape so we bleached the place to clean it etc. The apartment has been kept in good shape, regularly vacuumed, dusted etc. They've sent us a letter today now, basically telling us that we have to have the carpets cleaned, scrub out the oven (hardly ever used and always cleaned) fridge defrosted, this and that bleached and they named a cleaning company they want us to use. Does this sound right? I mean, the apartment is in a better shape than it was before we moved in and has been kept clean as we go along. Any advice appreciated.


----------



## mercman (2 Dec 2009)

This is called a stalling tactic for returning your deposit. Did you ever mention about the state of the toilets and / or anything else ?. You are not obliged to use their Cleaners, unless it is specified in the lease. Not sure how big the apartment is, but you can hire a carpet cleaner from B&Q cheaply for half a day.


----------



## round1 (2 Dec 2009)

Be sure you take plenty of photos when you have done your clean up in case your landlord attempts to withhold your deposit. You will then be in a position to take a case against him to the PRTB.


----------



## delgirl (2 Dec 2009)

I wouldn't use the cleaning company they have recommended. If the place is clean, the oven clean, the fridge/freezer defrosted etc., I would have thought that would be sufficient.

I have never asked tenants to have the carpets cleaned and would consider that to be covered in the landlord's tax deduction for wear and tear.

Arrange an inspection with the landlord when you are ready to leave and ask him/her to bring your deposit.


----------



## sam h (2 Dec 2009)

+1 delgirl

I wouldn't expect a tenant to use a cleaning company.  

Can he prove the aparment was professionally cleaned before you moved in?  He would have a reciept for tax reasons, so I'd suggest you get him to show it to you.  There are alot of amature landlord out there who think they just have to collect the rent & do nothing else !


----------



## PaddyW (3 Dec 2009)

Thank you for all your replies, you've been very helpful!


----------



## K-Man (4 Dec 2009)

Let us know how you get on Paddy - interested to see how the landlord plays this out.


----------



## LouisCribben (4 Dec 2009)

This is interesting

Can anyone explain the legality of a landlord withholding money if a place is dirty (in cases where the lease doesn't explicitely state that the apartment should be vacated clean.


----------



## delgirl (4 Dec 2009)

I may be wrong, but I don't think a landlord would issue a lease that didn't state the property had to be cleaned by the tenant on departure.

In standard leases tenants are required to:

".. keep the interior of the property and the contents in good and clean condition, damage by accidental fire and reasonable wear and tear excepted, and to keep the property at all times well and sufficiently aired and warmed during the tenancy."

I also have an attachment that goes with my lease and is refered to in the lease called 'Common reasons for deductions from your deposit', which makes clear the types of damage/dirt for which deductions will be made on departure.

The house is always spotless when the tenant moves in and I expect to get it back in more or less the same state of cleanliness. I wouldn't expect the tenant to have the carpets cleaned, but I would expect the general cleanliness to be good.


----------



## K-Man (4 Dec 2009)

delgirl said:


> I may be wrong, but I don't think a landlord would issue a lease that didn't state the property had to be cleaned by the tenant on departure.
> 
> In standard leases tenants are required to:
> 
> ...


 
Delgirl - any chance you could post up the attachment that you provide with your lease described above - it sounds like a useful checklist for us all.


----------



## sidzer (5 Dec 2009)

+1


----------



## delgirl (6 Dec 2009)

Here's the deposit deductions warning that I got from a professional landlord:-


SOME OF THE MORE COMMON CAUSES


OF


DEDUCTIONS FROM YOUR DEPOSIT​




*EXCESSIVE CLEANING*​

If excessive cleaning of the premises is necessary at the end of the tenancy (in particular of bathroom and kitchen appliances) there will be a reduction of €90 to cover the cost of employing professional cleaners. The cooker, oven, fridge, kitchen cabinets, sink, bath/shower, toilet and wash basin are the usual areas of difficulty in this respect.


*BURN DAMAGE (TO FURNITURE AND/OR CARPETS)*​

The most common causes are the careless use of tobacco products or placing furniture too close to the fire. In the case of burn damaged furniture the deduction may be as high as the cost of a complete new suite. In the case of burn damaged carpet the deduction invariably amounts to the cost of complete replacement - subject to quotation.


*DECORATION DAMAGE (TO WALLS AND DOORS)*​

Normally caused by mounting pictures, posters, ornaments etc. with unsuitable fixings. Deduction will usually amount to the cost of redecorating walls and doors - subject to quotation.


*DISPOSAL OF REFUSE*​

All refuse must be disposed of prior to departure. Any refuse discarded at the property incurring cost to the Landlord for disposal thereof, such costs will be deducted from the deposit.


*INSUFFICIENT NOTICE OF LEAVING*​

Minimum notice is a statutory requirement and also a requirement under the terms of the letting agreement.






*PLEASE TAKE CARE*​


*THE ABOVE POINTS ARE YOUR RESPONSIBILITY AND*​


*DEDUCTIONS WILL BE MADE WHERE APPROPRIATE.*​


----------



## Bronte (7 Dec 2009)

The apartment should be returned as you found it.  You do not have to use a cleaning company.  Make sure you take pictures and meet with the landlord for the handing over of the deposit at the apartment where if there is anything wrong you can put it right there and then.  If your landlord is not amenable to a meeting or tries to withhhold your deposit I'm sure a threat of action to the PRTB will work.  

Expecting you to get the carpets professionally cleaned is not reasonable.  

Delgirl, do you find that by giving that list to the tenants they invariable clean the place properly?


----------



## delgirl (7 Dec 2009)

Bronte said:


> Delgirl, do you find that by giving that list to the tenants they invariable clean the place properly?


So far, I haven't had any problems with cleanliness and have always returned deposits in full.

A friend of mine who has 15 properties advised that it's better to be very clear at the beginning of the tenancy and then there are no misunderstandings at the end of the tenancy.  

I also make sure that the property is absolutely spotless when they move in and ask the tenant to be sure to return it in an equally clean condition.


----------



## Butter (7 Dec 2009)

That's useful info Delgirl.  I think I will include it in my leases in the future. Thanks!


----------



## Hillsalt (8 Dec 2009)

As a landlord, I always write to tenants before they move out reminding them to have the place clean. In fact, I tell them on the day that they move in that I will be writing to them a week before they move out. As far as I am concerned, it guarantees me that the property will be clean. 

in the letter, I ask them to remove all personal belongings and ensure that the fridge and cooker are clean. Otherwise, I will hire professional cleaners which will be deducted out of their deposit. 

To be honest, I do this as a scare tactic.  I have *never* withheld a deposit in the 15 years that I have been a landlord of numerous properties.


----------



## Eithneangela (8 Dec 2009)

I agree with the comments below from the landlords.  I have included terms in the Rental Agreement which clearly state that the propertty must be returned at the end of the Rental term in the same clean status as when the tenant moved in.  I usually get mine professionally cleaned (this only takes half a day with a Fili team!) because I let unfurnished.


----------



## PaddyW (9 Dec 2009)

Hi again all, thanks for all your replies, they've all been very, very helpful. All has worked out ok with the property as we had kept it well.

Now, I have another dilemma, from moving into a new place. Just renting a room there and have cleaned that part myself. The rest of the house though needs a good clean as the current guy there isn't the most house proud. This current guy will be moving out shortly enough and I was wondering would it be reasonable for me to ask the landlord to get a cleaner in once he's gone as the kitchen and sitting room are fairly manky. The oven hob is caked with grease, even the toaster beside it is covered in it. The sink and draining board area are covered with the type of scum that is left after they haven't been dried off. Had to descale the kettle as I'd say it hasn't been ever done. Fridge needs a clean too amongst other things. I imagine there's 3 - 4 hours work there so you'd be looking at about 60-80 euro maybe? Would you think it's ok for me to ask to have this done?


----------



## Speedwell (9 Dec 2009)

TBH I wonder why you moved into this place PaddyW when it so dirty? I would have said this to landlord on viewing and not after you have moved in? He must have thought that you were ok with the place as is.


----------



## PaddyW (9 Dec 2009)

Place was fine when I viewed it first, but that was 3 weeks prior to moving in. Just moved in Monday. I cleaned my room, but it wasn;t all that bad. Then when I did a full inspection of the place last night I realised how bad it had gotten in the time since I last viewed it.


----------



## Speedwell (9 Dec 2009)

Well then yes I would definitely say it to the landlord. I would go mad if I realised the place I moved into was not what it was made out to be.


----------



## delgirl (9 Dec 2009)

You're far too nice Paddy W, you need to tell the outgoing tenant to clean up after himself before he leaves, failing that, ask the landlord to speak to him before he leaves.

I hope apart from this hiccup, your new home turns out to be a good one!


----------

